
Where Did Zip Codes Come From? - onychomys
https://daily.jstor.org/where-did-zip-codes-come-from/
======
aurizon
Postal codes came early in many places to allow machine sorting. Now optical
ones are even better. Zip was reasonably early. Later on e with Alpha numerics
were better. Zip added a suffix number later [https://www.zip-codes.com/learn-
about/what-is-a-zip-4-code.a...](https://www.zip-codes.com/learn-about/what-
is-a-zip-4-code.asp)

